
Can a military base become a tourism hub? - stuffedolives
https://roadsandkingdoms.com/2018/can-a-military-installation-become-a-tourism-hub/
======
stuffedolives
"In that, Albania’s now-entrepreneurial leaders see opportunity. Tourism
already contributes €1.5 billion to the country’s economy and there is room
for many more visitors. Officials have suggested building luxury hotels on the
island and converting bomb shelters into wine cellars. One failed bid mounted
by a group of Las Vegas-based investors would have made it a giant casino."

